# Confused first time purchasing



## Fox5 (29 April 2016)

Good Afternoon I am looking for advice buying our first Pony.

I am looking for a suitable ride for my 2 daughters and myself to share. 

Myself and my eldest are 5ft 6 and slim in build (size 8-10, no clue how much I weigh as I refuse to have scales in the house with teenage girls! !)

My youngest at 12 is 5ft 2 with 31 inch inside leg!! and could blow over in a gust of wind she is so slight in build. She is a fantastic sprinter and has a runners build.

Both are competent riders and attend Pony Club.* However my eldest is more nervous due to a bad fall last year.She is okay when put on something she feels comfortable with.

A number of instructors have mentioned that my youngest daughter has a natural ability for jumping and has potential to do well.* However my youngest says she would just be thrilled to have a horse to love and fuss over.

My eldest* and I are more comfortable riding bigger horses. However I feel that if we go down this route my youngest will just be a passenger* and has the potential to loose her confidence. Also handling a bigger horse, tacking up and potentially mounting and dismounting on hacks could cause her problems.

I have approached 2 knowledgeable people.* Both Riding School owners one has known me for 25 years and takes the girls out hacking. The other 3 years but know the girls* from Pony club and riding lessons. 

They have given me conflicting advice so I am completely confused. 

I was planning on delaying for a year to see* if the youngest daughter will fill out about grow more in height (my husband is 6ft 5 so there is potential she will shoot up!!) However my eldest will only be at home for another 3 years before going to university and I don't think it would be fair for her* to miss out on the fantastic opportunity of having a Pony. 

I apologise for the long message.* I hope any Pony/ horse will be with us for life. I am not the type that kind that can buy and sell on a whim and I am so scared of making the wrong choice as I know that we will form a strong bond immediately.


----------



## Clodagh (29 April 2016)

It will cost you but I would go for a nice native, like a Connemara or New Forest. You get up to height or even overheight ones a 14.2/15hh should be fine IMO. You should equally be able to get one that is both capable and safe, I would go for something a bit older and got the t shirtish. There, now 20 people will come along with 20 alternative suggestions and you will be nowhere nearer knowing!


----------



## Shay (29 April 2016)

Generally temperament is more important than size when buying a first pony / horse.  Obviously you don't want something a massively one end of the scale or the other - but I wouldn't worry too much about the animal's height as whether or not it is suitable for what you want it for.

I do completely understand your "home for life" approach - I shared it at one point.  But you can set yourself up for complete heartbreak if you and the horse and not suited or if interests change and the horse no longer does what you want from it.  Absolutely go into ownership with that approach - I would far rather see that than the "disposable tool" attitude.  But if things don't work for some reason sometimes the responsible thing to do is part company.

Anyway - depressing enough.

I would always favour looking through the pony club.  The horse world is a small one and a good DC reference counts for a huge amount.  Privately owned horses ride and behave quite differently from riding school horses.  I know you wanted a home for life but it might be worth considering a loan?  That way you know the horse has a home to go back to.  And it gives you a few more options to have a pony now and still let your younger one grow.  As well as develop in what she might want to do with the horse.

Otherwise - you're looking for the holy grail.  A good all rounder type, probably 15 - 15.3hh ish.  Mid bone not too broad.  Capable of low level more or less anything.  Aged anything from 8ish to mid / late teens depending on build and experience.


----------



## Fox5 (29 April 2016)

Hi 

Thank you for your help.  I was thinking of an older animal So at least I am on the right track there. I guess I need to listen to advice but go on a gut feeling.


----------



## Crackerz (29 April 2016)

I would be aiming for an up to height New Forest or Connemara too. Both athletic types that would do well as all rounders and PC, and both eligible for M&M breed classes too - so lots all three of you could get involved with!

My YO is 5'8 and her ponies range from 14hh - 14.2hh with her stallion being 14hh and she looks a perfect height on him


----------



## Dry Rot (29 April 2016)

It's a no brainer.

Obviously a Highland.

The trouble is, where do you find an older Highland that someone would sell?

Peruse the obituary columns of H&H?

Bump someone off??


----------



## Makemineacob (29 April 2016)

Clodagh said:



			It will cost you but I would go for a nice native, like a Connemara or New Forest. You get up to height or even overheight ones a 14.2/15hh should be fine IMO. You should equally be able to get one that is both capable and safe, I would go for something a bit older and got the t shirtish. There, now 20 people will come along with 20 alternative suggestions and you will be nowhere nearer knowing!
		
Click to expand...

^^ This.  Above all take your time to look, take someone knowledgeable with you to make sure you don't make the classic heart over head decision (we've all done it!!).


----------



## Fox5 (29 April 2016)

sorry but that made me laugh so much!  Thank you for your advice x


----------



## Booboos (30 April 2016)

I think you need to write down what each f the three riders would need from the horse and see if your expectations match. If you and your opeldest daughter want a very reliable, calm, confidence giving hack, but your youngest daughter wants a competition show jumper, one horse will not fit all your needs. If your youngest wants to compete she will probably need to change 2-3 horses as her abilities and experience develop, whereas if you want a safe hack, an older horse could stay with you for years.

If you want a safe hack that will also do low level competitions, you could all share the same horse as long as you have a decent budget for it.

As for height, often height is not as important as how a horse takes up a rider's leg (so more girth than height), whether the rider is well balanced (a heavier but well balanced rider can ride smaller horses than a lighter, poorly balanced rider) and whether the horse is well schooled (a large, well schooled horse will be easier to ride even for a small rider than a badly schooled smaller horse).


----------



## Fox5 (30 April 2016)

Hi. We have been writing lists. Having you suggest this gives me hope I am approaching the buying system in a correct responsible way. I am beginning to think that 2 would be best in the long run. I can continue to ride the safe hack when my eldest goes to University.  If my youngest daughter continues to be a natural jumper and has a talent we can cross that bridge later. I don't want to push her I just want both girls to experience the joy of having their own pony and have fun - I guess that I will have to suggest potentially buying 2 to my already generous and patient none horsey husband - I recently adopted a rescue dog to join my Labrador so I will leave that conversion for a few weeks! !


----------



## Booboos (30 April 2016)

That sounds like a sensible approach. Start with one, a sensible hack you can all enjoy and your youngest daughter can also continue to have lessons with other horses and see where you go from there.

When I look for a horse I try to concentrate on the important things, identify what I can compromise on and ignore the unimportant. From what you say temperament and suitability as a hack are very important to you so I'd concentrate on those and not accept any horse that is, for example, scared of traffic. Age might be something you can compromise on, especially depending on your budget. For me, colour, breed and type are irrelevant as long as the horse is an appropriate size for what you want.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (30 April 2016)

Two ponies


----------



## oldjumper (1 May 2016)

Don't get too hung up on type/size. Just get an experienced horse or pony that all 3 of you LIKE and feel safe riding. Hope you find that 'forever friend'.


----------



## Fox5 (1 May 2016)

Hi Thank you for your time and advice. youngest will be happy with anything as long as its got four legs and she can ride it. Poor Labrador is getting sick of showjumping in the garden (dont worry she doesn't get on his back!!!)


----------



## Dry Rot (2 May 2016)

Provided your riders are not inclined to be stupid (like kick on and pull the reins at the same!), there is no reason why a nicely brought up and carefully broken youngster wouldn't suit you. Highlands are generally pretty laid back. One of my helpers would park her 4yo on an unbroken but well handled 3yo to get her out from under feet while she groomed the pony. We've sold a few just broken youngsters now and only one could be described as "strong" (due to novice first owner -- my bad). You develope a very special bond bringing on a youngster that has had no bad experiences.


----------



## Booboos (2 May 2016)

You'll get all sorts of views on a forum but I couldn't disagree more with the advise to buy a youngster. A youngster needs consistent handling, time and patience to introduce him to all aspects of life and a confident, sympathetic rider who knows how to teach the horse to use himself correctly and who will react effectively when the youngster gets scared, throws a strop, etc. As for putting a young child on an unbroken 3yo all I can say that the stupidity of some people never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## Fox5 (2 May 2016)

I think buying a youngest would be too much for our situation- I liken buying a youngster to having a young puppy, exuberant full of energy and needs to experience life to learn. My friend's mother bought a youngster when I was a teenager (she was incredibly experienced) However I remember the horse being a nightmare both in the box and out and about, to the point she was too scared to ride and she was putting our lives at risk when out hacking as she had no control. Being a Mum its important that I get a safe quiet hack as a priority I don't want to put my daughters or anyone else at risk. I think an older safe hack is the way to go.


----------



## smja (4 May 2016)

Personally, I'd get a nice ISH, about 15-16hh. A good sort will easily hack out with you/eldest and do some SJ with youngest - I assume she would be needing something to learn with and move up together, meaning that you don't need a 'competition' showjumper?

My horse is 16hh, short-coupled and ponylike. My 5'2 mum rides him happily, and I don't look too ridiculous at 5'7/5'8.


----------



## Dry Rot (4 May 2016)

Booboos said:



			You'll get all sorts of views on a forum but I couldn't disagree more with the advise to buy a youngster. A youngster needs consistent handling, time and patience to introduce him to all aspects of life and a confident, sympathetic rider who knows how to teach the horse to use himself correctly and who will react effectively when the youngster gets scared, throws a strop, etc. As for putting a young child on an unbroken 3yo all I can say that the stupidity of some people never ceases to amaze me.
		
Click to expand...

Depends on the pony. There are older broken ponies I wouldn't put an experienced rider on. And a mother who would put her child on an unbroken 3yo probably knows more about that pony than you do or she wouldn't have done it.


----------



## 9tails (4 May 2016)

I would also disagree with a Highland.  Too heavy and cumbersome for someone wanting to jump a decent height.  I reckon, as smja says, that you'll not go far wrong with a nicely educated ISH (Irish sport horse).  Sensible Irish blood with a dash of Tb for the sporty bit.


----------



## alainax (4 May 2016)

I am 5'6 and ride a 16hh. Someone at 5'2 looks equally fine on him also. 

You can have a wide range of sizes you can play with here, allowing you great scope in choosing the perfect horse. 

I would be looking at anything from 14.2 to 16.2. 

The only stick int eh mud would be if your 12 year old wants to compete in pony classes.


----------



## Dry Rot (4 May 2016)

9tails said:



			I would also disagree with a Highland.  Too heavy and cumbersome for someone wanting to jump a decent height.  I reckon, as smja says, that you'll not go far wrong with a nicely educated ISH (Irish sport horse).  Sensible Irish blood with a dash of Tb for the sporty bit.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, but that is a sweeping generalisation about Highlands! If the OP chooses a lighter long legged performance/riding type she can get everything she wants in one pony except the facility to play billiards on it's backside! 

Too heavy and cumbersome to jump? I don't think so. Both the ponies below are 3yo's, one is currently jumping 84cms as a 5yo. You might also have a look at some of JFTD's posts on here.


----------



## Roxylola (4 May 2016)

I am 5'2 and have been managing big horses from being about 12.  I loaned a 15hh then bought my own who was 16.3.  I rode bigger and smaller too, I would sit on anything for anyone basically and height never stopped me at all.  To be honest if she is the most confident of your daughters I would not worry too much about getting something a bit big for her.
I could get on and off from the floor and was always the one to do gates because I was the most agile (frequently on the biggest horse)  
I missed out on doing pony classes but that never really mattered loads to me, it meant I often was in different classes to my friends which was actually quite nice.
Full up natives or a nice solid smallish ISH or something would be fine.  Temperament and reliability would be much higher up my list of priorities than size.  I would also be making sure I had something that could cope with changes of rider - not all horses do.  A proven show horse is generally a nice ride for anyone (they have to be).  I would also consider something from a riding school.  Not all horses suit school life, some schools will let their treasured older horses go to a nice home for a quieter life (not all but I worked for one who did).  Everything we sold this way was a total success, I appreciate it depends on the school, but if it is decent then the horses will have been well looked after and not had too much mileage on them and should cope well with changes of jockey and job role


----------



## Booboos (4 May 2016)

Dry Rot said:



			Depends on the pony. There are older broken ponies I wouldn't put an experienced rider on. And a mother who would put her child on an unbroken 3yo probably knows more about that pony than you do or she wouldn't have done it.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't say that any older pony/horse would be suitable. Valero is getting on a bit now but probably wouldn't suit the OP. I did say that a young horse is ill-advisable for a green first time owner who wants a safe hack. 

As for the mother there is nothing you can know about a pony that will guarantee it won't do one tiny movement and dislodge a 3yo (who I bet was not wearing a hat at the time?). To think that you know your horse so well you can predict its every move is not just bad horsemanship, it's utter delusion.


----------



## Dry Rot (4 May 2016)

Booboos said:



			I didn't say that any older pony/horse would be suitable. Valero is getting on a bit now but probably wouldn't suit the OP. I did say that a young horse is ill-advisable for a green first time owner who wants a safe hack. 

As for the mother there is nothing you can know about a pony that will guarantee it won't do one tiny movement and dislodge a 3yo (who I bet was not wearing a hat at the time?). To think that you know your horse so well you can predict its every move is not just bad horsemanship, it's utter delusion.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for the lecture.


----------



## 9tails (5 May 2016)

Dry Rot said:



			Sorry, but that is a sweeping generalisation about Highlands! If the OP chooses a lighter long legged performance/riding type she can get everything she wants in one pony except the facility to play billiards on it's backside! 

Too heavy and cumbersome to jump? I don't think so. Both the ponies below are 3yo's, one is currently jumping 84cms as a 5yo. You might also have a look at some of JFTD's posts on here.
		
Click to expand...

Woo, 84 whole cms.


----------



## Fox5 (5 May 2016)

I would like to thank everyone that  has kindly taken time to pass on their advice and knowledge.  I fear my request may have started an argument between a couple of people! !
 Its great to know that the horsey community are passionate types with fires in their bellies
Its what makes Britain great I guess.


----------



## Booboos (5 May 2016)

Dry Rot said:



			Thank you for the lecture.
		
Click to expand...

You are most welcome and I won't even charge you for it.


----------



## Booboos (5 May 2016)

Fox5 said:



			I would like to thank everyone that  has kindly taken time to pass on their advice and knowledge.  I fear my request may have started an argument between a couple of people! !
 Its great to know that the horsey community are passionate types with fires in their bellies
Its what makes Britain great I guess.
		
Click to expand...

Don't be put off, we're a bit feisty but harmless!

Come back and tell us what you decide on.


----------



## Dry Rot (5 May 2016)

Fox5 said:



			I would like to thank everyone that  has kindly taken time to pass on their advice and knowledge.  I fear my request may have started an argument between a couple of people! !
 Its great to know that the horsey community are passionate types with fires in their bellies
Its what makes Britain great I guess.
		
Click to expand...

They'e only jealous. Not many can afford a Highland these days!


----------



## Fox5 (5 May 2016)

Looking forward to joining the horsey clan. Will keep you posted on progress thanks again for all your help had a few giggles reading your replies


----------



## madlady (5 May 2016)

Just to add my advice would be to not discount anything.

To start with I'd go and see anything and everything for sale within a certain radius and price range as trying to decide what you want up front just won't work.  Go and view with the intention of learning more about what the 3 of you really do and don't want.  You never know you might get lucky!

I'll also say don't necessarily discount youngsters - I was once selling a 5yo 15.2 cob X for someone - bless him he was a superstar, totally bombproof, would pop a course, be a total plod for a novice rider and step up a gear for someone with more experience - it took ages for anyone to come and see him as people just didn't believe the advert - the second person who came to see him bought him and he has been with her for the last 10 years.  Equally not all TB's are nutters with bad feet and KS - some are the safest hacks you will find and more than capable of PC activities.

Keep an open mind, enjoy your horse hunt and don't get disheartened.


----------



## Morgan123 (6 May 2016)

Hello, nice to hear someone being so careful about buying their first one, well done! sounds like you've done lots of deliberation. 

I agree with madlady - personally I wouldn't go with a 'type' or breed in mind; if I was you I think I'd browse all the all-rounder pony ads and see what you like. I don't think it's impossible to find a 14.2ish or slightly bigger pony that's calm enough for the nervous one but a good jumper for the other one, especially as you're happy to go with an older pony. Have you considered a loan? You often hear of people wanting to loan their been-there-done-it older ponies, which saves you the problem of what happens if you don't get on or it doesn't turn out to suit all of you?

Keep us all updated ! And good luck.


----------



## Fox5 (6 May 2016)

Hi
Thank you for your reply.  So aware of buying the wrong type.  Seen too many friends swap horses like shoes  just because they have rushed - with total disregard to the animal. 
My eldest daughter has asked for a week of solid lessons to help with her nerves. Sadly we  live overseas (should have returned permanently this week but having exit visa problems in the forsaken country we are in - dont get me started!!!!) Anyway she had a bad fall but we had to return here before she could get back on and get over it. She has the ability to be a fantastic rider and is great out hacking its just the jumping. In an ideal world a lwvtb would be great but I guess with  our long list of wants it would be like looking for the Holy Grail.

Will keep you posted on our progress just want to get home safely now! !


----------



## petsywetsy (6 May 2016)

I can really recommend a Connemara pony in your situation.  Don't come cheap, but worth it.  Have a look on Horsequest and find one that's been there and bought the Tshirt.  14.1 to 14.2 would be ideal for your situation - very versatile animals.


----------



## Fox5 (6 May 2016)

Hi just looking at a Connemara advert@!


----------

